# Dealership Valeting



## Lowride (Aug 14, 2006)

I signed up on this site four years ago, made a handful of posts and pretty much forgot about it. I just thought to have another look and it makes for some pretty funny reading. The majority of you will never learn you're fighting a loosing battle with regards to the standard of valeting at dealerhips.

I worked for a valeting company for four or five years, I ran an account at Audi, Mercedes and at a P.D.I centre and spent alot of time valeting. I always see posts and threads on this site moaning about the standard of valeting that goes on at dealerships.
The standard of valeting at nearly all dealerships will never be very good and thats mainly down to three things. Firstly the Sales team, secondly the owner/area manager of the contracted valeting company and thirdly the fact that these companies take on valeters who have no idea what they are doing as many of you have seen with your own eyes. Some dealerships don`t use an outside company but that is quite rare.

The salesmen/women at all of the dealerships I`ve ever worked at have all been really poor at organising when their cars need to be ready for the handover, they drop cars on you with sometimes less than half an hours notice. How can anybody do a good job with less than an hour? Remember, the chemicals these guys are using are crap as the area manager needs to save as much money as possible, also alot of them have no training.
The owner/area manager will buy really cheap, weak chemicals to save as much money as possible. One of my area managers was actually on a bonus if his orders were below a certain level each week so you would make an order and they would take two weeks to come. I was also told that they were buying blue roll to clean the glass with at less than £5 for a pack of six. When you attempt to use it, it breaks up and just goes everywhere so you need to hover the car again. They use interior dashboard shine to dress the tyres.
Valeting companies nearly always employ valeters on a self employed basis. If they then loose an account they don't need to keep that person in work, the contract states you will be used from time to time. When I first started valeting all of the lads where English born, now I see practically none. You will have people who in some cases can`t understand a word of English working on cars, the sales team can't communicate with them.
I earned alot of money thru valeting, the most I made in a day was £120 and the most in a week was around £500, this is take home not before tax. I stopped valeting last september but I still keep my own car mint, I don't go to the extremes like some of you guys. If any of you spent a week working for a valeting company at a dealership using the products and chemicals they use, not knowing what you know and working to stupid timescales it would be interesting to see if for once you see why the cars come out looking dodgy covered in swirls.. The majority of valeters at dealerships don't even know what swirls are. When you tell the service manager you're car has swirls or you don't want it cleaning, they don't care. All they want to do is get the car in, have the service done and get it out


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

*Here's what a dealer did to my RX8...*they argued that it was probably like that when it got towed-in in but that the wax I'd used must have contained lots of fillers so I'd not be able to see it. They went bust before I could take them to the small claims court.

















*...and then my brand new car the day I picked it up...they'd given it a hell of a scrub!*









The local dealer seems a bit put out when I ask them not to wash it. They're apparently quite proud that they wash them by hand. Last time I was there I spotted one of their lads twisting the hell out of a chamois before determinedly attacking the roof of a 5 series with it. Made me wince.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmm, thanks? :lol:

i think you're only pointing out what the majority already know. BUT, not all dealerships are like that. the dealership that i got my RS from are very good at prepping new and used cars. my local VW dealer, employ 5 full time valeters, and use only autosmart products, and are exceptional when it comes to prepping the cars


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would say 99% of the people on here would tell the dealer not to wash there car if it went in for work and would sort the car themselves or have a pro sort a new car for them.

The general public who use a 99p yellow sponge to clean their car probably don't care less about swirls, beading etc etc like most of the members on here would.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Peter R said:


> *Here's what a dealer did to my RX8...*they argued that it was probably like that when it got towed-in in but that the wax I'd used must have contained lots of fillers so I'd not be able to see it. They went bust before I could take them to the small claims court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna Guess at Lythgoes, I did a few of their cars for customers


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Blade of death 

Not all valeters who work at dealers dont have a clue or dont care.

Agree alot are like that, just not all :thumb:

Agree with the rush jobs and not being able to do it well.

However, its down to the customer to change it all, not the dealers.

The more customers complain the better the end result.

I would rather do a fantastic job, late, than a poor job on time.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> Blade of death
> 
> Not all valeters who work at dealers dont have a clue or dont care.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more.
99% of main dealers all have contract valeters in due to no strings attached, there not happy, they can them, simples ( been there, done that )
Price is a big thing in main dealerships, the owners typically are that tight they squeek when they walk.
Contract valeting companys dont have the time for specific training plus they are just as bad subbing work to imigrants for chump change.
Having said that.............
If the dealers were to have every car detailed the dealerships themselves would have to increase the prep area to the size of an air hanger to accomadate the vast number of detailers needed to prep every single car to perfection.

Ive rectified a cls some time back after a nice and pleasant polski blade the hell out of it.
Just since yesterday I have been correcting a solid black MGTF for a dealer whom wants to get the car right for the client, warranty are actually paying for paint correction!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Its money & time.

A few local dealers use the local £5 wash lads to do all the cars on the forecourt, each car is £3 for wheels, wash, dry.

Thats cheaper than employing someone to do the same thing as a full time job.


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

> *I'm gonna Guess at Lythgoes, I did a few of their cars for customers*


Yep, that would be the peckerheads.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

The sad thing is that 95% OF THE CUSTOMERS ARE PLEASED WITH THE SHINEY CAR THEY GO TO PICK UP.

That's why they get away with it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> The sad thing is that 95% OF THE CUSTOMERS ARE PLEASED WITH THE SHINEY CAR THEY GO TO PICK UP.
> 
> That's why they get away with it.


yep, they want a 'clean' car so thats what they get. most of us know this already, but the OP of this thread obviously wanted to drum it in to us...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My step sister has jus bought a brand new Ka and the plastics are CAKED in some kind of SRP type polish residue. It's shocking on a brand new car.

It's swirled to **** already too.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Its just business really. If you pay peanuts you get chimps. And most punters either cant tell or dont complain. The main dealer - valeter relationship has always been poor, i think its beacuse its a manual job,in this country people look down on you if you dont push bits of paper round or answer a phone. 

It never cease to amaze me that main dealers think that salespeople clinch deals. What arrogant nonsense. Most punters are clued up before hand, have a budget, maybe 3 cars to view locally, and will pick the best of the bunch. So naturally they will pick the best prep'd car. Go to any big dealer and they will have endless dorks wandering about in suits, but theyll spend the absolute minimum on prep on pitch cars. Glass and flat screens and free coffee dont sell cars, but good valeting guaranteed does put value on a car, if i owned a garage id make sure the cars were as mint as possible, if your going to sell vehicles give yourself the best chance surely?.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wise words. When I bought my Megane, there was a cheaper one at a big car supermarket in Derby, but it was a right state condition wise, and the doors were open for anyone to go and take a sit in it!

That along with the budget tyres, put me right off!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

markcoznottz said:


> Its just business really. If you pay peanuts you get chimps. And most punters either cant tell or dont complain. The main dealer - valeter relationship has always been poor, i think its beacuse its a manual job,in this country people look down on you if you dont push bits of paper round or answer a phone.


I am not a chimp.

I do get paid peanuts, pies and the odd cake :thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I think our valeters got paid about £5 to fully prep a used car (in any condition, sometimes awful) ready for the showroom, out of that they also had to pay for all of their own materials.

It's no wonder really that they were almost never polished, just washed, covered in silicone and if you were lucky, the interior may have been cleaned. Exactly how many guys on here would clean a customer's car inside and out for a fiver?


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Until I found detailing ,I was happy like 99% of the population to pick up my new car looking shiney and with tyres that looked all wet and nice 

need I say more ?


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

I have often seen at my local audi merc and bmw dealerships that they have one valeter with on sponge, bucket of water and chamois and they have to do most of the cars with that. I agree with the original post but then its true to say all customers want is a clean car when they buy it.

DW is a community of pepole that like to have there car kept clean, or clean as others and there is nothing wrong with that. 

I put it all down to knowledge really going back few years I wouldn't fully understand paint defects etc but now I do and I take pride in cleaning my cars myself.

When I bought my bmw i remember the salesman saying our valeters are the best blah blah blah and when the car arrived the front screen had not even been cleaned properly.

Most dealers dont care there job is to sell cars not clean them. I dont get the garage to wash mines when getting serviced or in for any work at all.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

Blue said:


> I think our valeters got paid about £5 to fully prep a used car (in any condition, sometimes awful) ready for the showroom, out of that they also had to pay for all of their own materials.
> 
> 
> > to me thats there problem for being stupid enough to do it, i charge dealers ALOT more than that, but they know there getting a good job, yeah agreed you get mingers that you dont really earn much out of but then you get the cleaners ones and the new car prep that you do earn from, the way that ive always seen it is that alot of dealer valeters do it for a wage, not cause they enjoy it and choose to do it


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

It was mentioned before about our Eastern Europeans somewhat taking over the market with cheap car washing, if they get away without paying tax then they might be able to do it for £5.

You say that it's stupid for people to do it for a fiver but when you have to compete with people who will then you force yourself out.

It seems as though the dealers are not that bothered......................


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

i meant stupid for doing a full valet for £5 as previous post said, i started to get pulled into this price war about 4/5 yrs ago with 3 other mobile valeting companys, in the end i let them get on with it, took a gamble and actually put my prices up!! 2 of those companys dont excist anymore and my van is out looking after nicer motors and a better customer


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

think you'll find stafford audi have a good Valeting/detailing setup


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

My local BMW / Mini dealership have a swirl-o-matic automatic brush washer (like in petrol stations and that) in thier cleaning bay....shocking!!

Just think though, if it wasnt for them there wouldnt be as much business around for the pros.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the "Motor Trade" gentlemen. It's full of crooks, liars, and those lowest of the low _*shudder*_, car sales people. :devil:

It's all about sales figures and targets these days. There is no pride or care for the customer anymore.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

VA03LET said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> > I think our valeters got paid about £5 to fully prep a used car (in any condition, sometimes awful) ready for the showroom, out of that they also had to pay for all of their own materials.
> ...


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

still kinda disagree, if someone was doing a top job for a fiver then it shows there willing to work for that, there actually doing a quarter of a job as the post said which to me means that they dont agree with what there meant to be doing for the money, hence not doing it

it dont matter either way, maybe my comment came across wrong but i know what i meant in my head and it wasnt meant to cause trouble


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lowride said:


> I signed up on this site four years ago, made a handful of posts and pretty much forgot about it. I just thought to have another look and it makes for some pretty funny reading. The majority of you will never learn *you're fighting a loosing battle with regards to the standard of valeting at dealerhips.*
> 
> I worked for a valeting company for four or five years, I ran an account at Audi, Mercedes and at a P.D.I centre and spent alot of time valeting. I always see posts and threads on this site moaning about the standard of valeting that goes on at dealerships.
> The standard of valeting at nearly all dealerships will never be very good and thats mainly down to three things. Firstly the Sales team, secondly the owner/area manager of the contracted valeting company and thirdly the fact that these companies take on valeters who have no idea what they are doing as many of you have seen with your own eyes. Some dealerships don`t use an outside company but that is quite rare.
> ...


Most dealerships.

Not when i Sub at them - However most dont actually care let alone know about swirls.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

How many people that have posted on this thread actually know what they are talking about.....some nice replies


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Blue said:


> I think our valeters got paid about £5 to fully prep a used car (in any condition, sometimes awful) ready for the showroom, out of that they also had to pay for all of their own materials.
> 
> It's no wonder really that they were almost never polished, just washed, covered in silicone and if you were lucky, the interior may have been cleaned. Exactly how many guys on here would clean a customer's car inside and out for a fiver?


I cant believe anyone would actually clean any car in whatever condition inside and out for £5. No wonder traders dont ring me back when I say starting price for full valets is £50. "But its trade, they tell me." Why does that make cleaning a car any different to a private customer?
I bet the carpet dye tin gets a hammering on these £5 cleans.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

VA03LET said:


> i meant stupid for doing a full valet for £5 as previous post said, i started to get pulled into this price war about 4/5 yrs ago with 3 other mobile valeting companys, in the end i let them get on with it, took a gamble and actually put my prices up!! 2 of those companys dont excist anymore and my van is out looking after nicer motors and a better customer


I,ve noticed this in the last 13 years I,ve been valeting. Theres no end of mobile valeters been and gone within a couple of years who think that cheapest is best. They just dont realise how hard a job it can be.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

dcj said:


> I,ve noticed this in the last 13 years I,ve been valeting. Theres no end of mobile valeters been and gone within a couple of years who think that cheapest is best. They just dont realise how hard a job it can be.


agree, i started valeting in bout 95/96, seen so many things, ideas, approaches and companys come and go, winter usually sorts the men from the boys,


----------

